# CR1 card



## toekneem (Feb 1, 2014)

I have found a CR1 card for an Uncle of mine (passed away) This is the only MN record I can find.
He was aged 16/17 according to the stamp on the card and the Rating looks to be "Pantry Boy".
On the lower image(back) I believe is written the name of the ship, but no number.
Can any one help in deciphering it. 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## paisleymerchant (Mar 15, 2007)

I don't think it is the name of a ship, it looks to me as if it is a stamp from the shipping Federation in Liverpool


----------



## toekneem (Feb 1, 2014)

Might be at cross purposes here.
I am not talking about the Mercantile Marine Office Stamp.
I am referring to the word written across the "Declaration to be made if the Occasion Arises".

It looks like MONT?????


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello,
Yes it is a ship's name - this is quite common on CR1 cards, sometimes they have an official stamp with the name of the ship other times it is just scribbled on the top of the card.

My guess, it is the ss MONTCLARE built in 1922 later to become the armed merchant cruiser during WW2.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## toekneem (Feb 1, 2014)

Hugh MacLean said:


> Hello,
> Yes it is a ship's name - this is quite common on CR1 cards, sometimes they have an official stamp with the name of the ship other times it is just scribbled on the top of the card.
> 
> My guess, it is the ss MONTCLARE built in 1922 later to become the armed merchant cruiser during WW2.
> ...



Thanks Hugh, once you have said the name when you go back and read it, it certainly looks like The MONTCLARE.

Much appreciated.
Tony


----------

